# How to build an RB31DET ?



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

I wrote about where to find one an unless your in Australia or Japan aparently these engines are Tabu to even consider ... and I think that is CRAP ! In essence I had a mechanic friend of mine tell me that the only option I would have would be to build it from the ground up. Can anyone put me in the right direction to create this beast ?! Please help!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you need to get a clue man. you need to look harder and use the damn search button, not just on here, but on the web too. the only way you can build one of those engines, is with parts from those engines and how else can you get them besides import them? call up any importer located in australia and ask real nicely if they'll get you an RB30 motor, and then find someone who is stationed in japan, and ask them if they'll get you a an RB26 head. then call PAINLESS and have them make a wiring harness for you for everything you need. now, even if you can get all that done, you're going to be paying out your ass. everything will be custom ordered and not be cheap at all. not to mention installing it in an S13, which will most likely require more fabrication the RB26 itself. it's a stupid idea if you ask me.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *you're going to be paying out your ass.*


*nods head in agreement*


> _Originally posted by 93blackSER_
> *it's a stupid idea if you ask me. *


*nods head in agreement once again*


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Its not stupid if you have the money. I dotn see the big fuss about it though. The RB26 is MORE than enough. Some peopel just want the biggest and the best I guess. Its all relative.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

rb26 is freaking perfect....damn. (shakes head in disgust)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

smells n0ob in the air........ throws up =X


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> smells n0ob in the air........ throws up =X


 I say go get you a CA18, get the biggest turbo your money can buy, get a 2 stage 600 shot of nitrous (called drugs around here) and let her rip. 50+psi +a 600 shot should easily put you in the high 1300s (we wish). Yeah, go build a KA and boost the hell out of the thing is you want the extra torque and displacement and stay true to the 4cylinder family.


----------

